# Gallego: xeito



## Betania22

Leyendo un articulo de un periodico de Galicia me encontré con la palabra "xeito", "se da un xeito";
supongo que es palabra galiciana, sabéis qué significa?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Xeito, como sucede con muchas otras palabras, tiene diferentes significados según el contexto.

Mira aquí:
Xeito.

Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Betania22 said:


> palabra galiciana, sabéis qué significa?


Gallega, no galiciana


----------



## Calambur

Betania22 said:


> Leyendo un articulo de un periodico de Galicia me encontré con la palabra "xeito", "se da un xeito";
> supongo que es palabra galiciana, sabéis qué significa?


Hola.

Poné el contexto.
Es palabra gallega (o 'galega', si te gusta más). 

Saludos._


----------



## jazyk

Se encuentra una solución.


----------



## jilar

Si te refieres a este artículo
Salir a comer fuera

Donde se lee:
"...Tengo el honor de conocer a un cirujano de mucho prestigio que se pone el mandil y coge la bandeja como si tuviera el título de la Escuela de Hostelería. No vamos a decir que parezca de El Bulli, pero se da un xeito."

Obviamente equivale a "aire", vamos, que tiene un parecido con el tipo de profesional que uno ve o se imagina en El Bulli.  Está diciendo que " parece un profesional ".
La profesión en este caso es la de camarero.


Si tienes más dudas con palabras gallegas (eso es en castellano, con elle, en gallego se dice " galego/a") puedes consultar el diccionario de la RAG -Real Academia Galega.
Dicionario - Real Academia Galega


----------

